
Forensic Experts trace many virus's and attacks caused by USA Gov with Marble Tool - a-smith
https://www.rt.com/news/382940-wikileaks-vault7-marble-framework/
======
caseymarquis
Isn't RT basically Russian propaganda? I haven't actually read the article, I
just wanted to point that out.

~~~
jlgaddis
Perhaps you _should_ read the article? It's almost entirely quotes from
Wikileaks and a former CIA employee. I'm not sure where the "propaganda" is in
this article.

------
gbin
So where is the list of viruses previously attributed to a third party that
was crafted by the CIA ?

------
sametmax
Your news are american propaganda to them so I guess it's fair.

